# Stock Odin?



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

does anyone have the stock files for odin? i tried rooting with the odin files that were untested and i got a brick...


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to stratosphere general.


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

No one has the stock odin for this phone (I hear TeamBlackHat might have some kind of restore file, but I haven't bugged them for it). I have dumped the stock files from it that I can get my hands on and have used them to un-soft-brick my phone on a few occasions.


----------

